# Rihanna ist Vogue-Woman of the Year



## Mandalorianer (27 Juli 2011)

*Italien steht auf sie
Rihanna ist Vogue-Woman of the Year​*
Rihanna (23) ist eine der meist gefragtesten Künstlerinnen der Welt, doch nicht nur im musikalischen Bereich hat sie viel zu bieten, auch stylingtechnisch liegt sie stets ganz weit vorne. Nun kürte die italienische Vogue sie zur offiziellen „Women of the Year“.

Diese Auszeichnung ist etwas ganz Besonderes, denn das Mode-Magazin würdigt mit diesem Titel nicht nur die Style-Qualitäten der entsprechenden Person. Bei diesem Titel geht es um die gesamte Person, natürlich auch um ihren modischen Stil, aber auch um die Persönlichkeit und die schon erreichten Erfolge. Die Zeitschrift äußerte sich zu ihrer Wahl so: „Rihanna ist unabhängig und energisch. Sie schaffte es stets, ein gewisses Maß an Sinnlichkeit und etwas Provokation in einer smarten Art und Weise für ihre Karriere zu nutzen. Auch ist ihr Kampfgeist zu bewundern und die Art, wie sie mit persönlichen Krisen umgeht.“ Neben all diesen Gesichtspunkten wurde auch ihre Charity-Arbeit berücksichtigt, denn unter anderem setzte sie sich schon gegen Brustkrebs und den Welthunger ein.

Dass sie heute gefragter denn je zu sein scheint, zeigen die aktuellen Zahlen ihrer Facebook-Fans. Wie wir vor einiger Zeit berichteten, sind diese Zahlen momentan so hoch, dass sie sogar Lady GaGa (25) bereits vom Facebook-Thron gestoßen hat. Rihanna hat einfach eine ganz besondere Ausstrahlung und ist zudem eine sehr schöne Frau. Erst kürzlich zierte sie das Cover der amerikanischen Vogue und da sollte man meinen, dass der Titel „Women of the Year“ mit all diesen guten und starken Eigenschaften wirklich verdient vergeben worden ist.

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (28 Juli 2011)

finde ich gut, Persönlichkeit und Charity passen

nur den Style finde ich nicht Vogue-like, aber ...

wer interessiert sich für meine Meinung 

vielleicht sollten wir mal Karl Lagerfeld fragen


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2011)

Respekt


----------



## Franky70 (28 Juli 2011)

Bis auf ihre tomatenroten Haare find ich sie sexy.


----------

